# Poulan Pro 117 trimmer



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

I am working on a Poulan Pro model 117 trimmer.....same one as in previous thread with wa199 carb.........Anyway....the problem I am having is the throttle cable seems to be hanging up. The last thing I have surmised is that the cable is hitting the screw that mounts the throttle trigger assemble. I did not notice it hitting when I took it apart...not that I looked at it before taking the carb off. 

There is only one hole to mount the cable to so I believe it is correct. I cannot seem to find anything I assemble wrong so I am a getting a little frustrated with this.

With the bolt out of the trigger assembly the throttle functions as I think it should and I could fine tune the carb and get the trimmer running good. With the bolt in the trigger the cable hangs up and the carb throttle will either not return to the idle screw or not increase very much.

Sorry for the book...hope I got the problem explained......Right now I am thinking I either have something assembled wrong or perhaps the cable is stretched.....just grasping at straws...any help or ideas would be welcome.

Thanks, Jack


----------



## wiretwister (Jun 1, 2008)

jack13man said:


> I am working on a Poulan Pro model 117 trimmer.....same one as in previous thread with wa199 carb.........Anyway....the problem I am having is the throttle cable seems to be hanging up. The last thing I have surmised is that the cable is hitting the screw that mounts the throttle trigger assemble. I did not notice it hitting when I took it apart...not that I looked at it before taking the carb off.
> 
> There is only one hole to mount the cable to so I believe it is correct. I cannot seem to find anything I assemble wrong so I am a getting a little frustrated with this.
> 
> ...


Post pic's


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

I will try and get pics....no camera in shop at the moment. I have been messing with this the past 2 hours and am getting rather frustrated with it......POed actually. It runs great with the trigger assembly bolt out but a big POS with it in. The trigger where the end of the cable mounts is brushing the bolt and interfering with the cable. There is no adjustment I can see and I cannot understand what is causing it. I know I can replace the cable and trigger assembly cheap enough if anyone thinks that may be the culprit. Any thoughts and ideas would be appreciated.....Again this is one of my elderly neighbors and I'm trying to get it going.....seems I've fixed 10 or 12 of these the past month for people, but.....I'm about ready to go buy him a new one and take out my frustrations on this one.......

Thanks, Jack


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Without a picture of this model I have no idea what one it is. I couldn't even find any picture goggling.


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Hopefully at least 1 picture will help.....I will try to send another also. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

jack13man said:


> Hopefully at least 1 picture will help.....I will try to send another also. Thanks for looking.


i worked on many of them kind in the 20 years i been in the ope business


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Did you ever have any problems with the cable or throttle?


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

IF i am thinking correctly.. there might be a little plastic "brace" the cable will run over to get to the actual throttle plate. look for a little ridge or some kinda little ledge for the cable to ride on. if thats not it and i am off base here... well.. not sure what to tell ya. will think on it more. might have an old one out back will look at. 
good luck


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Make sure the cable is fully seated in the "u" shaped support in front of the trigger. You may need to trim a bit of the plastic cable covering off to get the proper throw on the throttle.


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Hankster.....that is exactly what I am going to do....I'm not sure why it is doing what it is doing but by trimming back a little of the plastic it will let the throttle return to the idle stop. Before I get too carried away I am going to dismantle again and check to make sure it is seated properly at each end. 

Amazing how you walk away for a while and things look different....Thanks to all for the suggestions. I will post back with final results.

Thanks again, Jack


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

After trimmimg a small bit of the plastic cable off and re-inserting it I was able to get the proper return on the carb...at least it would return to the idle set screw. Made a few adjustments and trimmed fairly heavy grass and weeds with much success. Seems to run real well both at idle and wide open. Thanks to all.

Jack


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Not sure why that happens either. I've had the same situation before and found the solution through experimenting. Glad it worked for you.


----------

